# (SOLVED!!)wlan0 not detected

## chessmaster

Good day all,

I have been battling this problem for the last 24 hours with configuring my wifi. First When I recompiled my kernel my udev/rules.d/70-* was deleted and I had to go to my Live CD to load my firmware and cp the Live CD udev/rules.d/ for my network ethernet to work "again". I have wpa_supplicant installed here is my info:

```

Quasar checkmate # ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 

        inet6 fe80::21d:72ff:feed:5680  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1d:72:ed:56:80  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 587  bytes 186520 (182.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 516  bytes 111406 (108.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Quasar checkmate # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:21:6b:71:7d:36  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

Quasar checkmate # dmesg| grep iwlwifi

[    6.534602] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 18

[    6.534627] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000

[    6.534630] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc9000006c000

[    6.534632] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x0

[    6.534637] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: pci_enable_msi failed(0Xffffffff)

[    6.825901] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.83.5.1 build 33692

[    6.895268] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG enabled

[    6.895271] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    6.895273] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING enabled

[    6.895276] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[    6.895278] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[    6.895281] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN, REV=0x54

[    6.895314] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[    6.898250] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to enable radio.

[    6.916233] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x11f, CALIB=0x4

[    6.916237] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Device SKU: 0xF0

[    6.916240] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0x2, Valid Rx ant: 0x3

[  162.160154] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  162.163296] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[  162.359172] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[  162.362132] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

Quasar checkmate # dmesg | grep wlan0

[  162.494286] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

wpa_supplicant.conf

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

```

.config

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG_EXPERIMENTAL_UCODE=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_EXPERIMENTAL_MFP is not set

```

I have my wifi drivers as modules and here is my /lib/firmware

```

Quasar linux # ls -l /lib/firmware/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 345008 Apr 10 05:07 iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 340688 Apr 10 05:18 iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

```

I have ethernet but not wifi not even detected

```

 wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

update_config=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface_group='0'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

WEXT: Failed to clear to disconnect

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

WEXT: SIOCSIWAUTH(param 7 value 0x1) failed: Invalid argument)

Own MAC address: 00:21:6b:71:7d:36

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

WEXT: SIOCSIWAUTH(param 4 value 0x0) failed: Invalid argument)

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

State: DISCONNECTED -> INACTIVE

WPS: UUID based on MAC address - hexdump(len=16): 7c 78 99 60 2b 96 57 57 a2 89 83 49 00 48 4c 48

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

```

```

Quasar linux # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

my hardware

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100

```

thanking in advance.Last edited by chessmaster on Sat Apr 13, 2013 4:10 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Gusar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7218540.html#7218540

----------

## chessmaster

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7218540.html#7218540

 

I'll give this a try this is for to cfg80211. This is needed to be compile as a module? If so then I didn't have that. I will repost back.

----------

## chessmaster

```

Quasar checkmate # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

```

Quasar checkmate # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

```

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:21:6b:71:7d:36  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Still no luck

----------

## chessmaster

Going to take a break been battling this all day yesterday and try again tomorrow. If anybody had this same problem please help.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gusar

If that's your full wpa_supplicant, of course you won't get a connection. You need a network block containing a ssid and psk (no other settings necessary, wpa_supplicant can figure them out on it's own). The simplest way to create it is using wpa_passphrase

----------

## chessmaster

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Just hangs and no response

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Could not read SSID from driver.

```

```

Quasar linux # uname -a

Linux Quasar 3.7.10-gentoo #7 SMP Wed Apr 10 17:45:10 EDT 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

conf.d/net

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_cli_wlan0="-G3600"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=0

network={

        ssid="***"

        psk="**********"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        auth_alg=OPEN

        priority=5

}

```

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Same thing I'm trying but nothing good is coming from this but just repeated frustration. help!!!!!!! please  :Sad:   I'm confused where I'm going wrongLast edited by chessmaster on Thu Apr 11, 2013 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trovalds

Did you try this? http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade

I have problems with my box after a update too.

----------

## chessmaster

```

 wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlp4s0'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

```

I have tried -Dwl80211 which could find my SSID

-Dwext found my SSID but goes no farther than trying to associate with my SSID

```

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MLME_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_PS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_TDLS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

```

----------

## khayyam

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 

chessmaster ... by using 'ap_scan=0' your explicitly requesting wpa_supplicant not to scan for AP's, hence the above, and:

```
wpa_state=ASSOCIATING
```

ap_scan=0 is only used for wired networks/802.1X (see: man wpa_supplicant.conf) as obviously a scan is not required. The default value for ap_scan is "1" (if undefined in wpa_supplicant.conf) and there is no need to set unless really required.

Also, your wireless interface, 'wlp4s0', needs to be reflected in /etc/conf.d/net, so:

```
modules_wlp4s0="!plug wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

wpa_timeout_wlp4s0="15"

config_wlp4s0="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_wlp4s0="false"
```

This obviously wasn't effecting your manually calling wpa_supplicant from the commandline above, but it needs to be corrected for /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 to work as expected. Note I removed the wpa_cli_wlan0="-G3600" which I have no idea what your intention was as wpa_cli doesn't have a '-G' switch and wpa_cli need not be configured in /etc/conf.d/net.

One more point, with ctrl_interface_group=0 set wpa_cli/wpa_gui will not be accessable to your user, should you want/need that. You may wish to assign ctl_interface to the group 'wheel':

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

best ... khay

----------

## chessmaster

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *chessmaster wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 

Thanks this fixed my problem

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

Note: For use with netcfg>=2.6.1-1, this should be /run/wpa_supplicant (note: not /var/run/wpa_supplicant). This will, however, break the default for wpa_cli (use the -p option to override). If this is not changed, one gets errors like "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or directory".

```

I was recieving the "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant-wpa_ctrl_open no such file or directory and I had to use -Dwext for my driver.

----------

## chessmaster

 *Trovalds wrote:*   

> Did you try this? http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade
> 
> I have problems with my box after a update too.

 

Appreciated this really got me in the right direction. and reading this:

```

/usr/portage/metadata/news/2013-03-29-udev-upgrade/2013-03-29-udev-upgrade.en.txt

```

----------

## chessmaster

```

awk '/(WEXT|(MAC|CFG)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

```

```

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MLME_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_PS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MPL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MPATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MHWMP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH_SYNC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_TDLS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

```

awk '{RS="Cell"}/dasilvam/' <(iwlist wlp4s0 scan) | less

```

```

wlp4s0 Interface doesn't support scanning Network is down

```

```

 wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

SME: No scan result available for the network

```

```

modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlp4s0="dhcp"

```

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=2

update_config=1

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="ssid"

        #psk="password"

        psk=hex

        proto=RSN WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        auth_alg=OPEN

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

```

Quasar conf.d # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with SSID 'ssid'

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

result

```

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

```

Quasar conf.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               9104327  30 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23441  1 

iwldvm                142700  0 

led_class               2540  1 iwldvm

mac80211              309224  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_conexant    39754  1 

snd_hda_intel          20997  0 

snd_hda_codec          63234  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5079  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                57395  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

firewire_ohci          26148  0 

firewire_core          42538  1 firewire_ohci

crc_itu_t               1260  1 firewire_core

iwlwifi               102191  1 iwldvm

cfg80211              145820  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

snd_page_alloc          5995  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15296  1 snd_pcm

rfkill                 13080  1 cfg80211

```

Still no luck

----------

## khayyam

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> Thanks this fixed my problem

 

chessmaster ... you're welcome, but now I'm confused as the next post suggests its not fixed.

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Note: For use with netcfg>=2.6.1-1, this should be /run/wpa_supplicant (note: not /var/run/wpa_supplicant). This will, however, break the default for wpa_cli (use the -p option to override). If this is not changed, one gets errors like "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or directory". 
> 
> I was recieving the "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant-wpa_ctrl_open no such file or directory and I had to use -Dwext for my driver.

 

The above "Note" should make no difference, on gentoo /var/run is a symlink to /run. As for the error, I don't understand how changing wpa_supplicant driver would make any difference WRT the ctrl_interface. The only reason I can think of is if you were trying to run wpa_supplicant as your user, and not as root.

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # awk '/(WEXT|(MAC|CFG)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

I generally don't include MAC80211_MESH as there have been reported issues with it and standard wireless networking. Unless you plan on using MESH networking I'd suggest disabling it. Otherwise, everything seems to be in order.

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # awk '{RS="Cell"}/dasilvam/' <(iwlist wlp4s0 scan)
> ```
> ...

 

That is the name of your AP's ESSID right? I get the impression I've seen that ESSID before ... and the commands look distinctly like those I would have suggested, so I'm thinking you may have copied this verbatum from some other thread. Anyhow, the "Interface doesn't support scanning Network is down" error generally means .... ummm ... the interface is down :) ... please try with the following:

```
# ip link set dev wlp4s0 up

# awk '{RS="Cell"}/<ESSID_of_AP>/' <(iw dev wlp4s0 scan)
```

or if using the depreciated net-tools/wireless-tools:

```
# ifconfig wlp4s0 up

# awk '{RS="Cell"}/<ESSID_of_AP>/' <(iwlist wlp4s0 scan)
```

It may of course be that the driver/firmware is at issue, but its more likely the interface is simply down.

Note that it might help if you use the same ESSID naming convention when providing details, as I'm not sure if your ESSID is 'ssid', as in your wpa_supplicant.conf, or 'dasilvam', it doesn't matter which but small details can make all the difference.

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> ...

 

OK, why are you using 'ap_scan=2'? As I said above 'ap_san=1' is the default, and unless your AP has a number of (virtual) ESSID's or your card is known not to work without it just use the default. Also, as you seem to be cutting & pasting from elsewhere, and just to be sure, the 'psk=hex' is just a notation correct .... the psk is infact a hex string? 

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 

From this I get the impression that your 'sid' is actually set to 'ssid', which of course will only work if the AP's ESSID is infact 'ssid', so some confusion here, as the ESSID is either 'ssid' or 'dasilvam' ... or perhaps something else entirely. Anyhow, the error means that something is currently using the interface, ie, that wpa_supplicant, or dhcpcd, or what-have-you is running. If you use wpa_supplicant from the commandline (ie, for testing purposes) then you must make sure nothing is currently active on wlp4s0. If dhcpcd is set to run in the default runlevel remove it, and if /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 is running then stop it prior to testing.

Its difficult to see exactly what the issue is, or whether there are just small misconfigurations that are holding you back. So, I'd suggest you focus on getting wpa_supplicant to work via /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 and not via the commandline, it might be easier to see what is infact happening.

best ... khay

----------

## chessmaster

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *chessmaster wrote:*   Thanks this fixed my problem 
> 
> chessmaster ... you're welcome, but now I'm confused as the next post suggests its not fixed.
> 
>  *chessmaster wrote:*    *Quote:*   Note: For use with netcfg>=2.6.1-1, this should be /run/wpa_supplicant (note: not /var/run/wpa_supplicant). This will, however, break the default for wpa_cli (use the -p option to override). If this is not changed, one gets errors like "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or directory". 
> ...

 


First of all thanks for the help 

```

Quasar checkmate # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 net.wlp4s0                                                        [  stopped  ]

 net.enp2s0                                                        [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                          [  stopped  ]

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

```

```

Quasar checkmate # dmesg |tail

[  668.554092] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[  668.697837] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

[  850.069570] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: enabling interface

[  850.069886] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[  851.753286] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[  851.753305] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[ 1032.125027] sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: disabling interface

[ 1050.784901] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[ 1050.787883] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[ 1050.918201] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp4s0: link is not ready

```

```

modules_wlp4s0="!plug wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dwext -qq"

config_wlp4s0="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_wlp4s0="false"

```

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

        ssid="Linux_Server"

        #psk="placeholder"

        psk=9f00cd1db413b9f5106370e331d7eec1734a54a71ddac2c59ecd2c002e3060f6

}

```

```

Quasar checkmate # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

Now when I take away the space in between the two words in my ssid making it Linux Server this is what I get

```

Quasar checkmate # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=0

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

```

Quasar checkmate # ip link 

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: enp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1d:72:ed:56:80 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: wlp4s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:21:6b:71:7d:36 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

Quasar checkmate # ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 4368 (4.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 4368 (4.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:21:6b:71:7d:36  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## khayyam

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> First of all thanks for the help

 

chessmaster ... again, your welcome ...

A couple of things:

What card, kernel, and firmware version is involved here? When the modules load is there anything in dmesg? To me the above looks like a driver issue.

Also, iwlwifi is NL80211, not WEXT, I'm not sure this has any baring on the matter, but really you should be using '-Dnl80211' as the wpa_supplicant driver.

Can you emerge net-wireless/rfkill and see if the card is hard/soft blocked (you may also need to enable CONFIG_RFKILL in the kernel ... a module should be fine).

```
# rfkill list 0
```

I know there are some issues with iwlwifi specificly related to 'N' though these are more stability issues than 'resource busy' ... but anyhow, N can be disabled like so.

/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf

```
options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
```

This probably has nothing to do with it, but thought it worth mentioning anyhow.

Also, please, please edit your quotes ...

Thats about all I can think of currently ... best ... khay

EDIT: An afterthought: if you booted with net.previously_known_as_wlan0 in the runlevel, then stopped it because the network connection wasn't establsihed (for whatever reason), it may be the card is soft blocked subsequently (the same happens here with ath5k). Just to be sure, please check the status and unblock if need be:

```
# rfkill unblock all
```

----------

## chessmaster

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *chessmaster wrote:*   First of all thanks for the help 
> 
> chessmaster ... again, your welcome ...
> 
> A couple of things:
> ...

 

hi khayyam,

```

Quasar checkmate # uname -a

Linux Quasar 3.7.10-gentoo #10 SMP Fri Apr 12 08:28:20 EDT 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_TCPMSS.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_LOG.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_nat.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/tunnel4.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/wireless/lib80211.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/rfkill/rfkill.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_conntrack_ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_ipv6header.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6t_REJECT.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_filter.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_defrag_ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6table_mangle.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/sit.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_beet.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/ah6.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/esp6.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/fs/isofs/isofs.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/fs/fat/msdos.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/fs/fat/vfat.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/fs/fat/fat.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/leds/led-class.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/dvm/iwldvm.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-ohci.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-core.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/kcopy/kcopy.ko

/lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/lib/crc-itu-t.ko

```

```

Quasar[/quote] checkmate # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 336

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 340688 Apr 11 00:32 iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

```

After changing the driver -Dnl80211 and in conf.d/net

```

Quasar checkmate # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

```

Quasar rules.d # dmesg | tail

[ 6855.471455] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

[ 6855.476363] wlp4s0: associated

[ 6858.474332] wlp4s0: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (Reason: 2)

[ 6858.484431] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 6861.798334] wlp4s0: authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

[ 6861.800134] wlp4s0: send auth to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (try 1/3)

[ 6861.801813] wlp4s0: authenticated

[ 6861.802035] wlp4s0: associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (try 1/3)

[ 6861.806849] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)

[ 6861.809783] wlp4s0: associated

```

```

Quasar rules.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  220550  10 

tunnel4                 1926  0 

nvidia               9104327  40 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23441  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    39754  1 

snd_hda_intel          20997  0 

snd_hda_codec          63234  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5079  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                57395  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          5995  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15296  1 snd_pcm

iwldvm                145816  0 

led_class               2540  1 iwldvm

mac80211              309431  1 iwldvm

firewire_ohci          26148  0 

firewire_core          42538  1 firewire_ohci

crc_itu_t               1260  1 firewire_core

iwlwifi               108059  1 iwldvm

cfg80211              147936  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

rfkill                 13080  1 cfg80211

```

```

Quasar rules.d # rfkill list 0

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

```

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules="nvidia"

modules="snd-hda-codec-conexant"

modules="snd-hda-intel"

modules="snd-pcm-oss"

modules="snd-mixer-oss"

modules="snd-pcm"

modules="snd-hda-codec"

modules="iwlwifi"

modules="cfg80211"

modules="lib80211"

modules="iwldvm"

modules="rfkill"

modules="nf_nat_ipv4"

modules="nf_nat_sip"

modules="xt_TCPMSS"

modules="xt_mark"

modules="nf_nat"

modules="xt_nat"

modules="nf_nat_ftp"

modules="nf_nat_irc"

modules="tunnel4"

```

```

Quasar modprobe.d # cat iwlwifi.conf 

options iwlwifi 11n_disabled=1

```

----------

## chessmaster

This was my wpa_supplicant.conf before I change it with the errors

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

        ssid="Linux_Server"

        #psk="placeholder"

        psk=9f00cd1db413b9f5106370e331d7eec1734a54a71ddac2c59ecd2c002e3060f6

} 

```

reported errors

```

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=2

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received 

```

now my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Linux Server"

        psk="placeholder"

        proto=RSN

}

```

error

```

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=3

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

```

----------

## chessmaster

```

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)                                                                                aid=3)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7                                               reason=3)

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz aid=3))

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)  reason=3)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]                                                                        ow control both

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=3

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 reason=3

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Failed to initiate AP scan.

```

```

modules_wlp4s0="!plug wpa_supplicant dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211 -qq"

config_wlp4s0="dhcp"

enable_ipv6_wlp4s0="false"

```

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Linux Server"

        #psk="placeholder"

        psk=3024c58f6b756e78554d01790c637b51adb0f59d6aa57ea31a6772addf289ff8

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=RSN

        auth_alg=OPEN

        scan_ssid=1

        group=CCMP

        pairwise=CCMP

}

```

----------

## chessmaster

I have WPA2-PSK AES  on my router maybe I will try changing it to both TKIP and AES settings to see if this works

----------

## khayyam

chessmaster ... there is such a thing as *too much* information, if you just try to provide the necessary information and edited, or omited, your quotes, it would make it a lot easier for me to parse the signal from the noise.

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet
> 
> ...

 

Ok, so its not a driver issue at all, its authentication.

Firstly, check the psk .... secondly try with just the basic requirements in wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

    ssid="Linux Server"

    psk=3024c58f6b756e78554d01790c637b51adb0f59d6aa57ea31a6772addf289ff8

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}
```

If that fails, try adding 'eapol_version=2' (not within the 'network' block).

best ... khay

----------

## chessmaster

```

[Quasar rules.d # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlp4s0'

bssid=e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

ssid=Linux Server

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.2

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

```

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

eapol_version=2

network={

        ssid="Linux Server"

        #psk="placeholder"

        psk=3024c58f6b756e78554d01790c637b51adb0f59d6aa57ea31a6772addf289ff8

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

}

```

ifconfig keeps showing that my wlp4s0 is dropping which doesn't even stay when I active net.wlp4s0

----------

## chessmaster

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *chessmaster wrote:*   Thanks this fixed my problem 
> 
> chessmaster ... you're welcome, but now I'm confused as the next post suggests its not fixed.
> 
>  *chessmaster wrote:*    *Quote:*   Note: For use with netcfg>=2.6.1-1, this should be /run/wpa_supplicant (note: not /var/run/wpa_supplicant). This will, however, break the default for wpa_cli (use the -p option to override). If this is not changed, one gets errors like "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or directory". 
> ...

 

The problem is my device does not stay connected. It will scan and connect and disconnect

```

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

PING google.com (74.125.228.0) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from iad23s05-in-f0.1e100.net (74.125.228.0): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=16.4 ms

64 bytes from iad23s05-in-f0.1e100.net (74.125.228.0): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=16.0 ms

64 bytes from iad23s05-in-f0.1e100.net (74.125.228.0): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=15.0 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 15.044/15.829/16.430/0.598 ms

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ip link set wlp4s0 up

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

Quasar rules.d # ping -c 3 google.com

PING google.com (74.125.228.41) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from iad23s06-in-f9.1e100.net (74.125.228.41): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=17.6 ms

64 bytes from iad23s06-in-f9.1e100.net (74.125.228.41): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=15.1 ms

64 bytes from iad23s06-in-f9.1e100.net (74.125.228.41): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=15.2 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 15.161/16.026/17.632/1.141 ms

```

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

eapol_version=1

network={

        ssid="Linux Server"

        #psk="placeholder"

        psk=3024c58f6b756e78554d01790c637b51adb0f59d6aa57ea31a6772addf289ff8

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

}

```

----------

## chessmaster

```

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (SSID='Linux Server' freq=2432 MHz)

Associated with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

----------

## chessmaster

On network now but it keeps disconnecting This is my logs

```

Apr 12 15:28:08 Quasar wpa_cli: interface wlp4s0 CONNECTED

Apr 12 15:28:08 Quasar wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 --quiet start' failed

Apr 12 15:28:18 Quasar kernel: [20032.360525] wlp4s0: deauthenticating from e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 by local choice (reason=3)

Apr 12 15:28:18 Quasar kernel: [20032.381575] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 12 15:28:18 Quasar wpa_cli: interface wlp4s0 DISCONNECTED

Apr 12 15:28:18 Quasar wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.wlp4s0 --quiet stop' failed

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.659267] wlp4s0: authenticate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.660627] wlp4s0: send auth to e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (try 1/3)

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.661986] wlp4s0: authenticated

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.663024] wlp4s0: associate with e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (try 1/3)

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.671071] wlp4s0: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:c0:65:d7 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar kernel: [20035.673065] wlp4s0: associated

Apr 12 15:28:22 Quasar wpa_cli: interface wlp4s0 CONNECTED

```

Anyone know what I can do to keep this connected?

----------

## chessmaster

hey thanks khayyam for your help. Appriciated

Well this wpa_supplicant doesn't just want to work with my router AES and TKIP after reading this article http://etutorials.org/Networking/Wireless+lan+security/Chapter+8.+WLAN+Encryption+and+Data+Integrity+Protocols/Key+Management/

I don't like wicd but had no choice to install it. but upon installing it I was suprise on how easy it was to set up and start. What a waist of 3 days. Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> Well this wpa_supplicant doesn't just want to work with my router AES and TKIP after reading this article

 

chessmaster ... not sure what in the article leads you to think that ... 

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> I don't like wicd but had no choice to install it. but upon installing it I was suprise on how easy it was to set up and start.

 

In which case you'll be suprised to hear that wicd uses wpa_supplicant for establishing the connection, authentication, etc. If it works with wicd then its a question of some parameter in your wpa_supplicant.conf.

As I know there are various issue with iwlwifi, you might try the following:

/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf

```
options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=0 power_save=0 auto_agg=0
```

Also, its probably a good idea to disable ipv6 (as shown above).

 *chessmaster wrote:*   

> What a waist of 3 days.

 

Honestly from the above that waste could have been avoided had you approached the problem systematically.

best ... khay

----------

